# Fast family car



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Evening all

Would like some suggestions for my next car. I will need to get a family car with at least 4 doors and I would like it to have some poke.

Budget is maximum of around 15k but am open to cars even if they are quite a bit less. 

Can be hatch/saloon or an estate. I quite like the idea of an S4 Avant or an E60 530i/535d

MPG needs to be capable of 30mpg on a run 

TIA


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

335d touring


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

C63 Amg, it might not be 30mpg but you can get close - i averaged 29mpg in one


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nick-ST said:


> Evening all
> 
> Would like some suggestions for my next car. I will need to get a family car with at least 4 doors and I would like it to have some poke.
> 
> ...


Annual mileage?

Whats your budget for annual maintenance?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

dhali said:


> 335d touring


This ^ :thumb:


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

330D or A4 3.0tdi remapped, plenty fast and decent economy.
335D or A6 biturbo for extreme rapidness.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have an e60 530i - a fast mile-muncher with mpg to suit your needs if you don't drive like L Hamilton Esq :driver: :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe a few more quid at the moment, but might I suggest a Kia Stinger, 168 mph (ca. 270 km/h), £145 tax.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Audi A7 Sportback?
Coupe-esque but still practical enough to carry the family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I got a Seat Leon Cupra, can get all 5 of us in (just) and when Im on my own is fun to drive.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

TakDetails said:


> Audi A7 Sportback?
> Coupe-esque but still practical enough to carry the family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TakDetails said:


> Audi A7 Sportback?
> Coupe-esque but still practical enough to carry the family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the fastest out of what's mentioned but still quick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

we had the same budget in mind begining of the year but dropped down to £5k with the same shopping list as you.

went with a skoda VRs. got burnt abit buying second hand but stands us at £5k and very happy with it.

£15k will get you amuch newer one. 

we'll be bmw or e class estate next


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

another vote for the BMW f31 330d/335d - or maybe 340i (not sure on mpg on that one)

Focus ST estate


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had the Merc C63 (both the 4 door and coupe). They are superb, amazingly quick and handle well for a rear wheel drive car, although they eat tyres and don't like the wet! Servicing can also be high. The BMW 335 mentioned is also a great car and has better handling but the dash is very dated. I am currently looking for an M4 convertible which will give me similar performance to the Merc but in a more modern design, I hope!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Octavia vRS


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lotus Carlton. Maybe a bit wide of the mark with £15000


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

WRX STi, Something a bit different. Probably hold on to its value well.
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...d=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any age or mileage limits ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

When there is threads like this I always think there must be loads of options. Start filtering off on Autotrader and the list ends up small. 

If you're willing to buy old cars there is options, anything modern and the list shrinks fast. 

There is a couple of Lexus IS 200t with 245bhp pushing the budget. 

Infiniti also usually offer good value.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd go either 330d or 335d xDrive as power, rwd and wet/snow just won't mix.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Maybe a few more quid at the moment, but might I suggest a Kia Stinger, 168 mph (ca. 270 km/h), £145 tax.


I briefly looked at these when I got my Alfa. Nice cars but the 6000 mile service intervals put me off


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

One mans quick is another mans pedestrian:car:

£15k will easily get you into a Jag XFR or a little budget creep would bring Lexus ISF's into range.

A 330d/530d offers decent real world/everyday performance lower down the scale.

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Summit Detailing said:


> One mans quick is another mans pedestrian:car:
> 
> £15k will easily get you into a Jag XFR or a little budget creep would bring Lexus ISF's into range.
> 
> ...


A ISF with 100k on the clock would be barely run in. Very well built cars.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread springs to mind:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382716

Good Luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## tabs604 (Jul 4, 2019)

Bmw m140i. 3 litre, straight 6, B58 engine, zf8 8 speed gearbox, 335hp, 5 doors. Just got one 2 weeks ago. love it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My usual contribution, £5k will get you a rust free Accord Type R, about as much fun as you can have in a family saloon, and £10k to spend on beer.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Infiniti Q50 hybrid - 360bhp, 5 sec 0 to 60 and 155mph top speed?
Still capable of 45+mpg too.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

AndyN01 said:


> This thread springs to mind:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382716
> 
> ...


A friend has that. For the age some nice kit in it. Really comfortable & quite nippy for the size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the inputs folks. I have been in discussions with various dealers but every time I send a message or call up, the car is blinking sold! Thought the market was meant to be in pieces? Seem to be selling fine to me... Well every car I inquire about :lol:

A MK3.5 Focus ST3 seems to be the hot favourite at the moment. I did have my eyes on a 2014 335D Xdrive but guess what that sold. 

There is a nice looking Focus ST for sale not a million miles from me on a 66 plate but it is on its 4th owner already... With my track record of keeping cars it will probably be looking for its 6th owner before 2020 is out! I fear that will put a lot of people off.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a 2015 330d touring about 4 cars ago and that was great. Economical and very smooth gearbox. Was quite quick too for overtaking on our country lanes. I've recently bought a new model c43 estate 385 bhp. There are some good priced older c43 around 367 bhp because the newer model is out. 
Both the 330d and c43 don't feel like estate cars when driving them. I had a mondeo estate years ago and that did feel like a long car 
Xf sportbrake are nice too and there are some real bargains, not fast though but lovely cars 
My partner looked at the kia stinger before his a35 but the servicing was 6k miles or 6 months.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gt86 is perfect.

Here follows my rationale :

Fast....er than walking
Family - you'd get legless children in the back and a wife in the front.
Car - yes.

Plus as a bonus - skids.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Another vote for an A7..

But I'm biased and selling mine here...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

macca666 said:


> I briefly looked at these when I got my Alfa. Nice cars but the 6000 mile service intervals put me off


I nearly bought one a couple of weeks ago and pulled out after reading the servicing schedule, real pity as it's a great machine for the £ imo but the 6k servicing leaves you wide open to miss it and blow the warranty.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

TakDetails said:


> Not the fastest out of what's mentioned but still quick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5.6 to 60 with quattro will see off a lot of cars though...


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks again for all the inputs. I have decided to go with a mk3.5 Focus ST :thumb:

Will post an image up when I get it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nick-ST said:


> Thanks again for all the inputs. I have decided to go with a mk3.5 Focus ST :thumb:
> 
> Will post an image up when I get it


Good call, that's a nice car! - saves you changing your user name too. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nick-ST said:


> Thanks again for all the inputs. I have decided to go with a mk3.5 Focus ST :thumb:
> 
> Will post an image up when I get it


I was in exactly the same boat as you a few month ago and went for the same car 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

BMW 535D

(hoping the link to the pic works if it does - is this pokey enough?) 0-100 11.25sec.








http://gofile.me/257l3/6NfbneuoE

Wish I knew a way to actually put 'pics on here.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Volvo V90 Estate

Clarkson loved how it felt as premium as a Bentley inside, they now do quick ones.

If i had the dough id have one


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Volvo V90 Estate
> 
> Clarkson loved how it felt as premium as a Bentley inside, they now do quick ones.
> 
> If i had the dough id have one


What engines/grunt do the pokey ones have now? Quite a machine and very refined I am told which would suit me fine. Nothing Mercedes make really does anything for me now.


----------

